# would this work?



## MrLarner (4 Nov 2011)

im new to planted tank hobby and really like the thought of aquascaping, and love the idea of the back of my tank to be dripping in moss, so i come up with an idea, would it work though?
to buy some cork background like this in the link,
attach it the back of the tank with aquarium sealent and then attach lots of xmas moss at the top and let it grown down the cork, until all the cork is covered in moss.
would it work?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/zoomed-cork-t ... 757wt_1270


----------



## MrLarner (4 Nov 2011)

or even this.... considering it'll be covered over.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-PACK-OFFICE ... 496wt_1037


----------



## andrejacobs81 (4 Nov 2011)

Sounds interesting, I would like to see what the experts think.

I personally would have probably tried a type of netting.


----------



## Alastair (4 Nov 2011)

You can buy cheap wire mesh that you can lay the moss on, then cover with a plastic betting which allows the moss to grow through. A1 Matt did in his tank.


----------



## MrLarner (4 Nov 2011)

any links to this? as i'd love to find someone else who has done this.
using the cork isn't a must, just was the first thing that sprung to mind, considering it'll be easy to attach stuff to.
you have lots of weeping moss pinned at the top and just let it all grow downwards, i think that would look amazing covering the whole back wall of the tank.


----------



## Alastair (5 Nov 2011)

Maybe post up a thread asking about the wire mesh. A1matt mentioned it in a post the other day but can't find it. Pm him I'm sure he'll be more than happy to help. He is the moss man :0)


----------

